

The Passion Myth - liber8
http://www.ajkesslerblog.com/the-passion-myth/

======
chrisbennet
If the OP is talking about Startups, he's probably right. The only time I've
ever felt physically ill was when I had my own business.

I've loved coming to work for the last 1.5 yrs _every day_ (no exceptions!)
for the small 3 person company that employs me.

